# one more question...



## nuthingspecial (Feb 23, 2005)

hi, 
i was just wondering, when i go to bed at night, should i turn anything off besides my light?

-thanks


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

nope... keep the heater/filter on just the lights go off so your fish can rest (they should have between a 10-12 hour day)


----------



## sum_fish_dude (Feb 23, 2005)

and dont forget to stick your wee wee in that fished as before bed time :fun:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

wow sum fish dude you sure are immature....


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

he's banned hahaha don't worry about him making comments like that anymore


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

haha serves him right....i didnt even notice that.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha thats what he gets for acting like hes 3


----------

